# Mexican Private Insurance



## OMTO (Jan 24, 2021)

What is the best private health insurance while in Mexico.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

OMTO said:


> What is the best private health insurance while in Mexico.


What is the best auto insurance to have in Florida ?


----------



## OMTO (Jan 24, 2021)

MangoTango said:


> What is the best auto insurance to have in Florida ?


I have ins in Florida Medicare A and B need private ins in Mexico while Im there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

OMTO said:


> I have ins in Florida Medicare A and B need private ins in Mexico while Im there.


I think MangoTango's point was that there is no —best— insurance plan. What is best depends on lots of variables and the answer will be different for different people.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

... and this topic has been hashed and rehashed on this and similar forums. Use the 'Search Community' feature for "health care". You will get something like 24 pages of related posts.

There was a woman who wrote a short ebook on the topic. You can find it on Amazon.

Edit : This is what I was referring to
The Expat Healthcare Author from Cuernavaca - Expats In Mexico


----------

